# Cutler!!!!



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

What in the hell are the executives of the broncos thinking? I already dont like this new 
f&%*@!g coach. First he goes out and tries to get a one year wonder QB to trade for Cutler, then when he cant do that right he blows up the relationship with one of the best up and coming young QBs in the league. Now the broncos either have to hope for a trade to get maybe Brady Quinn or Anderson from the browns, or go out and draft a rookie. Either of which is a down grade at the position. God here we go again, another disapointing year watching them go 500 or worse and no playoffs. Bring back Shannahan!!!Just my rant and .02 worth.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It going to be a long season for you guys.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> What in the hell are the executives of the broncos thinking? I already dont like this new
> f&%*@!g coach. First he goes out and tries to get a one year wonder QB to trade for Cutler, then when he cant do that right he blows up the relationship with one of the *best up and coming young QBs in the league*. Now the broncos either have to hope for a trade to get maybe Brady Quinn or Anderson from the browns, or go out and draft a rookie. Either of which is a down grade at the position. God here we go again, another disapointing year watching them go 500 or worse and no playoffs. Bring back Shannahan!!!Just my rant and .02 worth.


Sorry I couldn't help, but laugh out loud on that comment. -BaHa!- :rotfl: :mrgreen:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*TOUCHDOWN BROWNS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I love seeing the Donkeys in turmoil, along with the Cowpokers in a tailspin it's looking good in the NFL.

FWIW, I think #7 from Atlanta will be available 'cheap' this summer, all you need is a few pit bulls to give him as a signing bonus and the Donkey QB problems are solved. :shock: :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I like Cutler.

Dear lord, please let the Chicago front office see the light.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> FWIW, I think #7 from Atlanta will be available 'cheap' this summer, all you need is a few pit bulls to give him as a signing bonus and the Donkey QB problems are solved. :shock: :twisted: :wink:


That funny right there.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> What in the hell are the executives of the broncos thinking? I already dont like this new
> f&%*@!g coach. First he goes out and tries to get a one year wonder QB to trade for Cutler, then when he cant do that right he blows up the relationship with one of the best up and coming young QBs in the league. Now the broncos either have to hope for a trade to get maybe Brady Quinn or Anderson from the browns, or go out and draft a rookie. Either of which is a down grade at the position. God here we go again, another disapointing year watching them go 500 or worse and no playoffs. Bring back Shannahan!!!Just my rant and .02 worth.


Yeah growing up in Colorado and a Lifetime Bronco fan...Don't really like what I see so far out of this Daniels guy...I think we are headed back to the Wade Phillips ERA of solid 8-8 or 7-9 seasons with a new trend of new quarterbacks every season...Maybe we can pull the "snake" out of retirement


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I like Cutler.
> 
> Dear lord, please let the Chicago front office see the light.


No I hope he gets exactly what he deserves a nice long, high paying contract and years of dreadful seasons in *DETROIT* -BaHa!-


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Was I the only one paying attention to Shanahan's last couple of seasons? Talk about wallowing in mediocrity. Win 6 of the first 7 or 8 and then once a team figures out how to beat you don't change a thing. Mike needed a change to inspire him and so did the Bronco's. As far as Cutler goes, watch and see his tailspin. Similar to so many Jazz players that played well within a very structured system only to leave for free agency or trade or whatever and disappear from sight. I'm not saying Daniel's is the guy but something had to happen. Personally I hope Singletary succeeds in San Fran with his no B.S. no pretty boy attitude.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I like Cutler.
> 
> Dear lord, please let the Chicago front office see the light.


 -/O_- 
C'mon Vikings! Trade Tavaris and Sage and anybody else without the initials AP.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm also a Broncos fan. I was glad to see Shanahan let go. But I would like to see Cutler stick around and be the man for at least a couple of seasons. Remember Elway sucked royally at the beginning of his career.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I'm also a Broncos fan. I was glad to see Shanahan let go. But I would like to see Cutler stick around and be the man for at least a couple of seasons. Remember Elway sucked royally at the beginning of his career.


Elway still blows! At least he played for a team where his face could be used for the mascot. Use his face with Sharps teeth and you have the team mascot the donkey! -/|\-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shutdo ... nfl,152120


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4037373

The Bears could be extremely deadly next season if Cutler finally gives them that solid QB that they have been missing the past 5 seasons.

I think the move even puts them as a top 2 team to win the Super Bowl next season. With any luck, I will be fresh off the bus just in time for the Superbowl.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4037373

GO BEARS!!!

Edited:I leave for half hour and cooper beats me. I better get my eyes checked


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

copper said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4037373
> 
> The Bears could be extremely deadly next season if Cutler finally gives them that *solid QB that they have been missing the past 5 seasons. *
> 
> I think the move even puts them as a top 2 team to win the Super Bowl next season. With any luck, I will be fresh off the bus just in time for the Superbowl.


I'm not a Chicago Bears follower..so correct me if I'm wrong have they ever had a solid QB? I actually can't remember the last time they had a solid QB? Since Jim Harbaugh started in 1992, the Bears have made 42 changes to their starting quarterback.

1992: Harbaugh, Peter Tom Willis, Will Furrer
1993: Harbaugh, Willis
1994: Erik Kramer, Steve Walsh
1995: Kramer 
1996: Kramer, Dave Kreig
1997: Kramer, Rick Mirer
1998: Kramer, Steve Stenstrom, Moses Moreno
1999: Shane Matthews, Cade McNown, Jim Miller
2000: McNown, Matthews, Miller
2001: Miller, Matthews
2002: Miller, Chris Chandler, Henry Burris
2003: Kordell Stewart, Chandler, Rex Grossman
2004: Grossman, Jonathan Quinn, Craig Krenzel, Chad Hutchinson
2005: Kyle Orton, Grossman
2006: Grossman
2007: Grossman, Brian Griese, Orton
2008: Orton, Grossman

they could use a reliable QB that's for sure


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

FishMogul said:


> copper said:
> 
> 
> > http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4037373
> ...


I realized that when I wrote it, but they have been super bowl contenders off and on the past 5 seasons with Orton and Grossman, but that has been their missing piece, a QB. But thankfully my Colts benefited from their ills.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I dont think this sucks at all!!! I think the Broncos got WAY more than they should have for the WUSSY WHINY Cutler!! The big BABY!!! I hope he has fun trying to have a passing game in that stadium with that offensive line and with all the wind!! He also went to a VERY defensive minded head coach. I do not think he will do as well as he did in Denver.... Now I do think that he is a TREMENDOUS talent just a REAL attitude problem!!!

I still can not believe that Chicago gave 3 Draft picks (TWO 1st Rounders!!!!) and Kyle Orton!!!!! Now I am not sure about the Orton side of it. He has struggled in The Windy City!!! But I still think part of that is the system that he was in. If anyone can develop more out of him I think McDaniels will be able to do it. AND I think Simms is pretty good also!!! With all the Draft picks they have and being able to build the Defense with that....I am actually EXCITED!!! Now I know there will not be a 13-3 year this year...but I think 8-8 or 9-7 is VERY real and good things for the future!!! Nothing to do as a BRONCO FAN than to hope for the best and look at it as a positive!!!!!

GO BRONCS!!!!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

YEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
*-band-* *-band-* *-band-* *-band-* *-band-* *-band-* *-band-* *-band-* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* -()/- -()/- *()* *()* *()* *()* -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *(())* *(())* *(())* *(())* *(())* *(())* *(())* *(())* *(())* *(())* *(())* *(())* _O- _O-


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

copper said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4037373
> 
> The Bears could be extremely deadly next season if Cutler finally gives them that solid QB that they have been missing the past 5 seasons.
> 
> I think the move even puts them as a top 2 team to win the Super Bowl next season. With any luck, I will be fresh off the bus just in time for the Superbowl.


One problem: Who do the Bears have that Cutler is going to throw the ball to? Their best receiver (Devin Hester) isn't even playing his natural position. I think the Bears gave up way too many draft picks for Cutler, and from what I hear they could have used these picks to patch up some holes on their offensive line.

I am not a Broncos fan...at all, but I definitely think they got the better of this trade. They have 4 first round picks coming in the next 2 years. They can use these picks to improve their currently horrendous defense. If they don't feel like Orton is their guy at QB, they can use one of these picks to draft one. If I was a Broncos fan, I'd be stoked. They may finally have a good defense a few years down the road, if they use their picks wisely.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

+1 mjschijf!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> copper said:
> 
> 
> > http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4037373
> ...


I concur...Go Broncos


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Miskiciidiifs, for a democratic, soccer fan, I'm quite impressed. I didn't realize you liked big boy sports. :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Probably a fair deal for both teams, the bears always miss on 1st round picks anyway. Now they have a franchise QB for the next decade. They need to sign holt and harrison and use the draft to solidify an aging defense they should get in the tourney thier division is one of the weakest in football but can they make a run to be determined... 


The Bronco's sadly need Defenesive help and now they have leapfrogged NE in the catbird seat in the draft 5 picks in the first 100 and 2 in the mid first round. Hopefully they can find some instant plug and play guys. The draft will be boring for me this year the cowboys gave up the farm to get roy williams and have very few picks this year. Hopefully he pans out now that we got rid of the drama queen.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Yea the broncos have two picks in the first round this year and next year, but if they dont think Orton or Simms can get the job done then they have to trade up and package their first two picks to get a QB. I dont think one will be their at #12 thats any better than anything they have. So now they cant use that #12 to get some good defensive help. Thant leaves them in the same spot they have been, with a quarterback to run the O, but no help on D to stop anybody. 

I guess I just have to wait and see, hoping they think one of the QBs in camp already can get the job done. Looks like it might be another long season!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Denver trades a pro bowl quarterback for a ****ty QB and a couple of who knows what and some how they got the better end of the deal? PUT THE BONG DOWN msghjchiffgffgf!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Denver trades a pro bowl quarterback for a **** QB and a couple of who knows what and some how they got the better end of the deal? PUT THE BONG DOWN msghjchiffgffgf!


Cutler was a pro bowl QB because he had very good wide receivers throw the ball to, and a very good offensive line keeping him from getting knocked on his @ss. He has neither of these things in Chicago.

Please explain to me how I'm wrong, Treehgiaidkinmdaowpadjvjioeijbaoijter!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Denver trades a pro bowl quarterback for a **** QB and a couple of who knows what and some how they got the better end of the deal? PUT THE BONG DOWN msghjchiffgffgf!


You're letting emotions get in the way of logic treetard! Cutler will have to adjust his attitude big time to 'fit in' with the likes of Urlacher and company. Chicago has arguably the worst wide receivers in the NFL, a terrible OL, an average running attack, that bodes poorly for Sweet Baby Cutler. Giving up two first round picks for Cutler was foolish when Chicago has so many holes to shore up on BOTH sides of the ball. I predict that whomever ends up the starter in Denver will have better numbers than Cutler will have in the Windy City!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The only thing he's missing in Chicago is a big play receiver. Brandon Lloyd showed promise last year and their tight ends are solid. Dev needs to go back to special teams only before he ends up in the hospital. Whomever mentioned Marvin and Holt was on track.

Orlando Pace was a great pick up and the rest of the O line is solid, now that they're healthy. 

On the flip side, Orton is heavily prone to melt downs, just when he earns a little faith, he steps on his dick. 2 draft picks, while promising, are a big risk and in most cases, don't amount to all pro players. Cutler is a sure thing.

Mjlkhsgdflkhajsbvkjvgkjghschaksjlhfsldkfgjfff, have a good day. :wink:

Pro, do you even watch football???? Did you not see Matt Forte last year? Your comments were silly, at best. I'll just pretend that one of your kids got on your computer. _(O)_


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> The only thing he's missing in Chicago is a big play receiver. Brandon Lloyd showed promise last year and their tight ends are solid. Dev needs to go back to special teams only before he ends up in the hospital. Whomever mentioned Marvin and Holt was on track.
> 
> Orlando Pace was a great pick up and the rest of the O line is solid, now that they're healthy.
> 
> ...


I didnt know that Orton doubles as a porn star?  :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> The only thing he's missing in Chicago is a big play receiver. Brandon Lloyd showed promise last year and their tight ends are solid. Dev needs to go back to special teams only before he ends up in the hospital. Whomever mentioned Marvin and Holt was on track.
> 
> Orlando Pace was a great pick up and the rest of the O line is solid, now that they're healthy. Pace is way past his prime, too little too late for the OL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You're silly. Forte was 7th in stats in 2008 as a ROOKIE. DAHB, any more you'd like to cherry pick to be right? 

Let's end this, 100 bucks says the Bears win the division and win at least 10.

Justin, you all packed?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You're silly. Forte was 7th in stats in 2008 as a ROOKIE. DAHB, any more you'd like to cherry pick to be right? 77 yards a game, not impressive outside of Tretardville. Less than 4 yards a carry, again not impressive.
> 
> Let's end this, 100 bucks says the Bears win the division and win at least 10. You're on! You'll be 0-2. -_O-
> 
> Justin, you all packed?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Tree, 
you have to give PRO a little room here though and remember that he is a 49ers fan, so he hasnt seen good play since me and you were both just youngins. He cant really remember what football is supposed to look like! :wink: I mean what has it been PRO, almost 20 years since the niners had something good? :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Not to mention he lives down wind.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Vikings will win that division again...no question. Bears O-line sucks and the only thing that's gonna help them thru Cutler is that he's more mobile than Orton. I really don't know what the Bears were thinking in this whole deal...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you test narcotics for a living?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Do you test narcotics for a living?


naw...I'm a warehouse manager...

hahahahaha...wanna put a friendly wager on the Vikings winning the division?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Green Bay will bounce back after the Farve fallout year and will win the division. I don't know what the rest of you are smoking... but it sure is messing up your judgment.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

I hear Plaxico Burris just got released fron the Gmen so I guess the Bears have lots of options to upgrade their wide reciever position. If they do that, you have to list the bears as #1 in their division.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Plaxico will be in JAIL for at least a year.....so he is no option for dabears!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Shannahan needed to go. Great coach, but he was done in Denver.
Mcdaniels was an idiot to go after Cassel when he had other positions that needed his attention.
Cutler, though talented makes stupid, arrogant decisions that cause either big plays offensively or hand the game to the other team.
I would have preferred Brady Quinn over Kyle Orton, but two first round picks and a third round pick in addition to a mediocre starting quarterback was a pretty good deal. Remember the Cassel went to the Chiefs for nothing more than one second round pick.
If the Broncos go after Mark Sanchez and have to trade up to get him there went our chance to get something going on D.
PRO's opinion in football matters should never be shared.
TREE I'm glad you got Cutler, now he wont be throwing away games for the Broncos, and I apologize, but I hope he plays horribly.
I'm afraid the Broncos are looking worse than even last year where we managed to "throw" away our playoff spot with the help of that amazing arm of Cutler.
Draft picks comming out and being all-stars is not something to count on no matter how high they are drafted.
Hopefully I'm wrong and the Broncos win 12 games this year, but I don't see it comming.

Peace 4x4 Bronco


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

4x4 Bronco said:


> I would have preferred Brady Quinn over Kyle Orton, but two first round picks and a third round pick in addition to a mediocre starting quarterback was a pretty good deal. Remember the Cassel went to the Chiefs for nothing more than one second round pick.
> If the Broncos go after Mark Sanchez and have to trade up to get him there went our chance to get something going on D.
> 
> PRO's opinion in football matters should never be shared.


Let's see, you agree with my statements that the Bears got the raw end of this deal and you say my football opinion "should never be shared". :?

Cassel is a BETTER QB than Cutler, yet look what the Bears gave compared to the Chiefs for their new QB. IMHO, both Cutler and Cassel will have poorer seasons in 2009 than they did in 2010 due to the downgrade in WR and offensive options as a whole. If the Broncos make solid, not risky, picks they will be better in the short run and the long run. But, they still will be sitting home come playoff time. :mrgreen:


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

PRO you are just way too anti Broncos to have a sane opinion about football matters that have anything to do with the greatest team in the NFL  .


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

4x4 Bronco said:


> PRO you are just way too anti Broncos to have a sane opinion about football matters that have anything to do with the greatest team in the NFL  .


While I do dislike the Donkey's, I am saying they got the better end of the trade with the Bear's. :shock: So, what now? :mrgreen:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Pro I think you got a the better end of the deal with Tree, he just but you $100 bucks that the Bears will win 10 games AND win their division; that is a tall order for any team any year IMHO. 

I love the Broncos and hope they win the super bowl every year. I am always over confident and I like it that way. I like that they got ride of Shanahan, I think he was too comfortable; I think he will make a great coach now that he will have to work harder. I'm sad to see Cutler go but am disappointed in his poor attitude, I'll be cheering for his opponents all season long  Go Orange and Blue!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> 4x4 Bronco said:
> 
> 
> > PRO you are just way too anti Broncos to have a sane opinion about football matters that have anything to do with the greatest team in the NFL  .
> ...


Honestly I think the Broncos made a good trade for having had to make a trade (they got the best they could in the situation), but losing a starting quarterback puts the Broncos back a bit. The Bears have definately gotten better and the Broncos have gotten worse. Draft picks mean very little against an established guy in the league. Just look at the Number one overall pick Alex Smith on your niners. I wouldn't trade Cutler for Smith, but that caliber of player may be the best the Broncos can get out of the draft. I do think that the Bears got the better deal, even though they gave up more than most teams would have.

+1 on the Go Orange and Blue


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You're silly. Forte was 7th in stats in 2008 as a ROOKIE. DAHB, any more you'd like to cherry pick to be right?
> 
> Let's end this, 100 bucks says the Bears win the division and win at least 10.
> 
> Justin, you all packed?


Cutler has 5 picks! Nice! Looks like Tree is going to be 100 bucks lighter.


----------

